# minor procedure in ED $$ charging.



## chill (Feb 27, 2012)

One of the general surgeons meet a patient in the ED of my facility the day after Christmas to complete an I&D an abcess. This was planned and not emergent. Who gets the credit for the procedure ? The physician would get his payment but is the ED or  a treament/Surgical room charged? 
Thanks Chill


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 27, 2012)

we always charged these as the ED.


----------

